# OPP officer charged with attempted murder



## bradlupa (14 Mar 2009)

Source CTV NEWS


> OPP officer charged with attempted murder
> Updated: Sat Mar. 14 2009 5:36:47 PM
> 
> The Canadian Press
> ...



here is the link http://toronto.ctv.ca/servlet/an/local/CTVNews/20090314/opp_charged_090314/20090314?hub=TorontoHome


----------



## zipperhead_cop (24 Mar 2009)

Funny, still not much on this one.  At a blush, it sounds like a domestic, but even my O-Dot buds can't get any info on it.  
Guess we'll all have to wait till trial.


----------



## old medic (24 Mar 2009)

Fire call on Kelly Ann
Heavy smoke damage. No injuries reported. 
http://www.timminstimes.com/ArticleDisplay.aspx?e=1452084



> Firefighters from Timmins and Mountjoy Departments responded to a house fire call at 341 Kelly Ann Drive just after nine oclock this evening to find heavy smoke coming out the windows. The cause of the fire was not revealed Wednesday evening, but the lone occupant of the house got out safely. There were no reports of any injuries. Although the fire was quickly knocked down, firefighters found several hotspots among basement rafters and used foam to thoroughly put down the fire. Firefighters were on the scene well past ten oclock.



http://www.timminstimes.com/ArticleDisplay.aspx?e=1480599
 OPP officer has her first day in Court
Out-of-town judge required to avoid conflict 


> The Ontario Provincial Police officer charged with attempted murder had her first court appearance in Timmins this morning. But 52-year old Detective Constable Cecile Fournel has been remanded until Tuesday until such time as an out-of-town justice of the peace can be brought in to preside over the procedures.
> 
> Fournel was arrested and charged on Friday after a joint investigation involving Timmins Police and the OPP into circumstances surrounding a house fire in Timmins on February 25.
> 
> ...



http://www.timminspress.com/PrintArticle.aspx?e=1481762
Delay in hearing
Posted 7 days ago



> An out-of-town justice must be called in due to conflicts with local judges.
> 
> A South Porcupine Ontario Provincial Police officer has been charged with attempted murder, arson, disregard for human life and administering a noxious substance.
> 
> ...




http://www.thesudburystar.com/ArticleDisplay.aspx?e=1483724
JUDGE RELEASES COP ON BAIL



> TIMMINS -- Cecile Fournel has been released on $10,000 bail.
> 
> The South Porcupine Ontario Provincial Police detective constable who has been charged with attempted murder and arson was free to go after a contested hearing.
> *
> ...




http://www.kapuskasingtimes.com/ArticleDisplay.aspx?e=1485784

OPP officer is released on bail
Must report to police three times a week
Posted By Sun Media



> Detective Constable Cecile Fournel, 52, has been released on bail after she appeared in Timmins provincial court this week charged with attempted murder, arson and administering a noxious substance.
> 
> Fournel first appeared in court on Monday, before Justice of the Peace Marielle Quinn, but he procedure was remanded so that an out-of-town justice of the peace could be assigned, so there would be no conflicts since the police officer is known to most local court officials.
> 
> ...



edit : I added in two more articles. 
edit 28 April 1009 - Added story link about the original fire in Feb.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (24 Mar 2009)

Yeah, we have the "what" at this point.  It is the "why" that I was curious about.


----------



## old medic (15 Apr 2009)

OPP Const. Cecile Fournel granted designation by court
Attempted murder, arson case returns in four weeks
Posted By The Daily Press
Wednesday 01 April 2009
http://www.timminspress.com/ArticleDisplay.aspx?e=1504139



> A designation has been filed for a local OPP constable who has been charged with attempted murder.
> 
> Ontario Provincial Police detective Const. Cecile Fournel, 52, had a designation filed that allows for a lawyer to show up in her place.
> 
> ...


----------



## dapaterson (15 Apr 2009)

Sideshow Bob:


> Attempted murder, now honestly, what is that? Do they give a Nobel Prize for attempted chemistry?


----------



## Good2Golf (15 Apr 2009)

> administering a noxious thing



That's illegal?  

Uh-oh...looks like no more Chili at G2G's house.



> Fournel is to have no communication with the alleged victim



I can see Fournel having "allegedly" committed the acts, but how is the other woman an "alleged" victim?  Is there some uncertaintly as to whether the house that was reportedly damaged was in fact really damaged?  She sounds like a "real" victim.


----------



## Greymatters (16 Apr 2009)

What exactly, or even generally, is a 'noxious thing' in layman's terms?


----------



## Loachman (16 Apr 2009)

There's a large one about eight hundred metres west of my weatherhaven. When the wind blows just wrong...


----------



## zipperhead_cop (16 Apr 2009)

Greymatters said:
			
		

> What exactly, or even generally, is a 'noxious thing' in layman's terms?



If it were old school, something like knocking someone out with ether.  
I don't recall seeing that charge in this case?  Is that somewhere, or is it new?


----------

